# Regular or Stiff??



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

My old set of irons are stiff. when I bought them my club head speed was 105 to 110. That was ten years ago. I bought a new set of irons today. My club head speed is now 90-95. the sales man sold me stiff shaft. I thought I should have switched to regular flex? what is the rule of thumb? 


thanks


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Shaft Flex / Driver Swing Speed / Driver Carry / Club from 150 yards
X-stiff / 105+ / 260+ / 8 or 9 irn
Stiff / 90-105 / 240-260 / 6 or 7 irn
Regular / 80-95 / 210-240 / 5 or 6 irn
Senior / 70-85 / 180-210 / 4 iron
Ladies / under 70 / under 180 / 3 iron or lofted wood


So depending on the other two colums - you should be able to decide


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks. using that table I'm on the bubble.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Definently a stiff


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

10 years eh! I might be looking a regular, a little more flex is not going to hurt you any. Dave Wishon seems to think that too many people now days are using too stiff shafts, try going to Golf Town and take a couple of swings with the two shafts, I think you'll find regular will just feel better. Of course this is from an old fart who's using a senior shaft in his BB. 

Del


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

he already ordered the stiff shaft, so I guess I'll stick with the stiff. thanks


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If I may ask..have you tried a Firm flex? It is right in betwwen a regular, and a stiff.(or at least it should be!)I agree with Del..a little extra flew probably would help you.


----------

